# Why?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were just going to bed around midnight last night when there were a couple of loud bangs. So I look out of the window to see a group of lads laying into the Mini with a plank from a fence :evil: Before I can confront them (luckily for me probably) they are away down the street. So I take a look fearing the worst and it looks like there are only a couple os stains on the windsreen from whatever paint was on the wood . By this time a couple of neighbours are out and we discover another car with the windscreen and wing mirror smashed . When the police arrive it seems this gang of idiots has been roaming through the area and so far has smashed a dozen or so cars up  What do these useless bastards get from this ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

gutted for you mate ,but could have been a lot worse, hope the damage isnt too bad


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> gutted for you mate ,but could have been a lot worse, hope the damage isnt too bad


With any luck it should just wipe off but the neighbour with the mondeo wasn't so lucky :x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Why?

Because the little scroates have no deterent to stop them doing it in the first place.

What will happen to them if they do get caught - nothing of any consequence to deter them from doing it again and also nothing to the parents so they don't care either what their little Johny is doing at midnight when they are probably only about 14.

Until there is something which will deter them (kids and the parents) is put into place and the tree hugging goody goodies butt out, then it will continue. If you had gone out last night and beaten the living shit out of one of them then it would have been you in court this morning and not them. Totally wrong.

This will of course not stop the die hard thugs but will overnight stop the majority of these little shits who now rule the streets purely because they know they can get away with doing what they want without any harsh punishment.

Hope you get your car fixed OK mate, but just keep an eye out for a return performance - they've done it one and got away with it by the sound of it.

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Why?
> 
> Because the little scroates have no deterent to stop them doing it in the first place.
> 
> ...


Well said and true !!!!!!!!

Hope there is not much damage ,, maybe worth getting a vid camera fitted looking at the cars ,,,,,


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Had a similair thing happen round our way last summer, gang of kids were around the green we live on, it's in a cul-de-sac, and my wife was watching them when they started kicking her mini, presumably to set the alarm off, she shouted at them and I rushed out after them, took me a bit of time to get out there as we live in a town house and didnt want to go out in just my boxers :roll:

When I was out looking for them I suddenly thought what if they all come back and set on me or I get hold of one and give him a kicking i'd be in trouble [smiley=argue.gif] The mini had some scratches on it but we since found out they have been hounding an elderly couple in our road for some time but the police wont do anything.

I heard on the radio the other day that some police inspector, or whatever, says the general public should stand up to the yobs and that would be a deterrent :?: :?: Some fucking chance i'm gonna stand up to a gang of teenagers and either end up in prison after giving one a kick in or worse still being left for dead in the street after they kicked the shit out of me.

E


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

E said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that some police inspector, or whatever, says the general public should stand up to the yobs and that would be a deterrent :?: :?: Some fucking chance i'm gonna stand up to a gang of teenagers and either end up in prison after giving one a kick in or worse still being left for dead in the street after they kicked the shit out of me.
> 
> E


That's part of the problem, because we're all so aware that these days these kind of kids will think nothing of pulling a knife & sticking it in you..... time & time a gain we hear of people trying to diffuse an arguement & end up getting stabbed or beaten to death just for trying to keep the peace of regain some kind of order.... who wants to end up as another sad statistic....?? :?

Bring back National Service & if the little buggers want to fight then let them fight in the armed forces..... :evil:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gutted for you Andy & Val, hope its not too bad,

trev & Evelyn


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

A good flogging never did the criminal any harm.

I'm ashamed to say that my great-grandfather was heavily involved in stopping corporal punishment.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Very sorry to read this, Andrew. Unfortunately this sort of thing happens all too often. I hope it's not too bad to fix. As to why this happens, I can't help you without writing a book, the contents of which would probably not go down too well. Every misplaced excuse imaginable is afforded these hooligans and their parents. In the interests of blocking any future incident, an alarmed brick built garage with external motion lighting and recording CCTV (provided it is not looking directly on your neighbour) is about as near the law will allow. Thank heaven you didn't intervene. Very not advisable IMO. There is an alarm feature on professional burglar alarm instillations which connect to the police and are monitored 24hrs. They have a personal attack button. Using this button is supposed to bring a much faster response from the police. Although this was not a direct personal attack you would have been able to push it anyway. However any worthwhile deterrent is very expensive and not only includes the cost of instillation but also attracts a maintenance contract. Unfortunately the days are gone when insurance companies allow a discount for such an instillation.

Keep your heart up and Judy sends her best wishes to you and Val.

Joe


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah thats such a shame. I'm glad you didn't confront them though...

I don't understand why people do this to people either. 'Effing sick in the head one way or another, they are. I've never done anything bad in my life, let alone damage or steal someones property. These kids are just not being brought up properly, is the problem.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All the marks came off but there is a small dent by all accounts although I haven't seen it yet :evil:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd of f*****g pummeled the b******s... :evil:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> All the marks came off but there is a small dent by all accounts although I haven't seen it yet :evil:


Don't hate me for saying this but, as annoying as it all is, at the end of the day it can be repaired, at least neither you nor your wife (or any other person you love or care for) suffered a personal attack..... :?

What comes around goes around, & I'm sure that one day these vile little turds will be alerted to a disturbance outside & see some little shit doing the same thing to their cars as they did to yours...... :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mrs coope said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > All the marks came off but there is a small dent by all accounts although I haven't seen it yet :evil:
> ...


We have a friend who went to stop two lads stealing his car and was beaten so badly that he now suffers quite badly from epilepsy and can't work. That is always in my mind :? From the the looks of things we got off lightly the Mondeo is a mess :twisted:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> From the the looks of things we got off lightly the Mondeo is a mess :twisted:


.....well, TBH, Mondeos are a mess anyway...... :roll:

Seriously though, what an awful thing to happen to your friend, just for protecting his own property.... 

it sickens me over & over how kids are growing up with absolutely no respect for anything - not even themselves or they wouldn't behave like this in the first place.... I know everyone looks to blame the parents but an awful lot also has to do with peer pressure, seeing just how much you can get away with, seeing how far you can get someone else to go, all in a misguided endeavour to be "cool" or "in" with the right crowd.... :x

.... hope you don't lose too much sleep tonight watching out for them incase they come back....
:?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > From the the looks of things we got off lightly the Mondeo is a mess :twisted:
> ...


Unhappily that will be the case and not just tonight either 

Sadly what you've experienced is characteristic of the pond life all over the country, they know they're virtually untouchable...blame the tree hugging, lentil eating, beardy liberalists who've seen that any viable sanctions against the pond life has been removed and the few remaining measures that can be used are used ineffectively.

As hard as it is, you're best keeping out of it when this sort of behaviour happens against you - you'll either going to be getting a good kicking (or worse) and if you "win" you'll end up on some sort of assault charge - sorry for you both.

Dave


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

every car iv owned has sustained vandle damage in my car park, and its usually the outsiders that do it! if i catch them id be prepared to go prison for it!

least you havent had a breeze block through your window that smashed up the dash bits.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> .....well, TBH, Mondeos are a mess anyway...... :roll:


New ones aren't.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Widget said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > .....well, TBH, Mondeos are a mess anyway...... :roll:
> ...


....we are each entitled to our own opinion....


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Everytime i hear stuff like this it make me mad. What the hell is the country coming to?

Nowadays i actually know i'm getting old (I'm only 36) but i wouldn't have dreamed of doing this when i was a kid...

Sorry to hear about your car mate..


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...


God that's bad to hear about and I'm really sorry for ya. I'd like to pass on something about video camera filming and data protection act that I know due to experience, though you might already know this so apologies if you do.

The law says that if you have a camera filming that is fixed, then in order to use the recording you MUST have the permission of everyone captured during the recording - therefore if these thugs are in the film then they can refuse you and you have no evidence. 
If you have a camera that is panning (or scanning) the area (not sure if there is a minimum range) then you DON'T have to have permission from the people you happen to capture in the recording, and you can therefore use it for legal purposes. Hope this helps you out,
cheers
Claire


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just seen your thread, Andrew. Sorry to hear about this. 

Hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Just seen your thread, Andrew. Sorry to hear about this.
> 
> Hope the damage isn't too bad.


Couple of small scratches on the screen and a tiny crease above the indicator :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just seen this mate glad most of the damage came out could dent master sort the crease out :?: There is a good place in Yarm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just seen this mate glad most of the damage came out could dent master sort the crease out :?: There is a good place in Yarm


My brother who had a quick look over the screen has recommended someone local and doesn't think it will be a problem.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear Andy, wee shits! :evil:


----------

